# Lucid Dreaming > Lucid & Non-Lucid Games > Tasks of the Month & Year >  >  Task of the Month for July 2018

## spellbee2

*Do you have a Task of the Month suggestion that you would love to get chosen?*
Now you have the chance to suggest new tasks of the month by clicking the
*Future Task of the Month Suggestion Thread.*
If you complete a current TOTM, you will be able to vote on suggestions for the next month!

Introduction:
This topic is for the Lucid Tasks that are assigned by the Lucid Task Club and the On-Topic Administrator. Please attempt any or all of these tasks throughout the month.

*Report back in this thread, even if you didn't successfully accomplish the task. Your efforts should make interesting reading! This is required in order to get credit, it is no longer sufficient just to say that you did it.*





> *How to get your wings*
> 
> *When you complete a task:*  Go to your control panel, then to permission groups, and request to be in the group that applies to the task that you've done: one basic or both, one advanced or both, bonus or how many tasks of the year. Please note, that we now have wings for every task. Requesting to join the group will upon approval also grant you access to Lucid Task Club.
> 
> Of course you still need to post the pertinent part of the dream here and link to your DJ entry. 
> Format of your post:
> [Basic, Advanced...] -[Name of the Task] - [success or fail] - [pertinent part of a dream] - [link to dj]
> For example:
> Basic - Drive a car - success 
> ...




Whoever completes any of these tasks gets the following goodies until the end of the month:
Your name will be displayed in *ORANGE* in the online members list at the bottom of the main forum page.You will receive a special title and badge.You will receive access to the "Lucid Task Club" which is a limited access forum for people that complete a lucid task each month. Members of this club can vote for submitted suggestions for the next month's tasks. Access to the Lucid Task Club will also grant you early access to the next month's tasks, giving you a 2-3 day window to keep your wings for the following month. 
*Tasks for this month:*

*Basic Task i* - Try to draw something, anything - Are your drawing skills suddenly better than in real life? _(Nefets)_
*Basic Task ii* - Go to a store and ask for information about a product that has just been launched and is completely new (shouldn't exist in real life). _(LucasPotter)_

*Advanced Task i* - Condense a color into a liquid, and drink it. Report the taste. _(naturespirit)_
*Advanced Task ii* - Declare that clapping your hands always changes one fundamental rule of the world. Test it out until you have visible results. _(Letaali)_ 

*BONUS TASK!!* - Create a planet filled with life that fits in your hand. Shrink yourself and meet the people living on your planet. _(Letaali)_

*JUNE'S BEGINNER TASKS*: (Anybody feel free to have fun with these, but you'll get wings only if you are a beginner. Some will change each month!)

1. Slow down, look around, describe what you see.
2. Touch the ground. What is it? Grass, asphalt?
3. Look at your body. What are you wearing?
4. Ask a DC to tell you something they learned today.
5. Stand in the rain (or try to make it rain on command). How does it feel?
6. Find text you can read, then look at it again. Has it changed?
7. See how far you can bend your fingers backwards.

----------


## OneMoreDreamer

I got Advanced ii! I'm also interested in the colored drink task, but I didn't remember it in the dream, so hopefully I'll have another lucid soon to try that too.

*Spoiler* for _Dream_: 



I give my declaration and begin clapping while continuing to walk. At first, nothing happens. Then, I notice that every time I move, a trail is left behind for a few seconds before disappearing. I continue clapping and find I can walk through objects with no resistance. 



DJ Entry Link

----------


## Lang

These lucid tasks look interesting.

----------


## Letaali

Well now I have to get some of these done! My suggestions finally made it! Last few months haven't been that great, but that's not stopping me.  ::dreaming::

----------


## Lang

> Well now I have to get some of these done! My suggestions finally made it!



Congrets!  ::D:  I'm thinking of doing those tasks!!

----------


## OfTheHay

Man these seem like they could be really interesting!

Hopefully I'll get a chance to go for a few before the month is up.

----------


## dreamphibian

Finished Advanced I!! It was yummy  :smiley: 


*Spoiler* for _Advanced I_: 



I find myself standing in a small room made from the same materials as the film-showing room. I see a small ornament, maybe a brooch, on a small round table. It has numerous blue and green smooth stones in a tarnished gold setting.

I am suddenly fully lucid and I remember the task to condense a color into a liquid and drink it. I think about using the small ornament but decide it has too many colors close together and it would be hard to single one out. I look around and see a long wooden box filled with dark, wine-colored apples. There is a blanket draped partially over them and I remove it, revealing some unidentifiable, slightly different colored fruit. I put the blanket back and prepare to extract the color from the apples. I notice there are a few bunches of similarly colored grapes among them.

I reach out and pull the wine red color out into my right hand without touching the fruit. I had intended to materialize a cup for it to go into, but the liquid seems to have replaced the flesh of my hand, which is now wine colored up to the wrist where it stops at a hard line. When I withdraw my hand I can see it is slightly translucent and the liquid within it is sloshing back and forth a bit. I put my lips to my open palm and slurp the liquid out, watching as my hand becomes flesh again. The liquid is cool and tastes like fruit punch. I smack my lips, savoring it, and smile at its pleasantness.




DJ Entry

----------


## Lang

*Spoiler* for _Advanced Task ii Lucid_: 




Advanced Task ii Lucid: I had another serial killer dream but, I, fortunately, I became lucid and I avoid becoming his next victim. The Perp was a guy that you would describe as a guy that was about 5'10 to 6' feet tall, handsome, charming with long-ish black hair. He looked familiar to me. I was sitting in a car that looked like it was from the Lancia Stratos 70 with one of my ex-roommates and we were talking about other roommates that I have had at school. This was when this guy came started to try to sell us jewelry. It was nice until I realized that the jewelry was fake that he probably stole it. Then I realized I was dreaming and that he was a serial killer that was on the news who would pick up women, and kill them. 
This was when we escaped then the scene changed and I was in this rock castle. I remember that I started to float and this when I decided to do the Advanced Task ii Lucid, I remember the task to condense a color into a liquid and drink it. The color that I condensed was gold I tasted it and it tasted like calamari. I think that was partly because I had seafood last night.

----------


## 9sk

Advanced I seems nice, but I think converting your favorite song into colors then drinking it might be even better than randomly choosing a color.

----------


## OneMoreDreamer

Finally got Advanced i! Ive been working on it all month!

*Spoiler* for _Dream Journal Entry_: 



I become lucid and remember the task, Condense a color into a liquid, and drink it. Report the taste. I look around for a good color to use. The walls are a deep red and I think about using that before I see a dark green Christmas ornament. 
I pick it up and throw it on the ground, smashing it into pieces. I sit next to it and use my hands to further pulverize it (its not sharp at all) until its a fine dust. I turn to a DC and ask them to get me a cup. They walk away, but I decide not to wait. I turn to my other side and see a DC holding a small cup. I take it and put the ornament powder inside. I will it to become liquid and drink it. Some of it is still powdery, but there are liquid parts. Its sickly sweet and I dont enjoy it at all.
Dream Journal Entry



All that work and I didnt even like the taste! Oh well, maybe blue tastes better.

----------


## dreamphibian

> Finally got Advanced i! I’ve been working on it all month!
> 
> *Spoiler* for _Dream Journal Entry_: 
> 
> 
> 
> I become lucid and remember the task, “Condense a color into a liquid, and drink it. Report the taste.” I look around for a good color to use. The walls are a deep red and I think about using that before I see a dark green Christmas ornament. 
> I pick it up and throw it on the ground, smashing it into pieces. I sit next to it and use my hands to further pulverize it (it’s not sharp at all) until it’s a fine dust. I turn to a DC and ask them to get me a cup. They walk away, but I decide not to wait. I turn to my other side and see a DC holding a small cup. I take it and put the ornament powder inside. I will it to become liquid and drink it. Some of it is still powdery, but there are liquid parts. It’s sickly sweet and I don’t enjoy it at all.
> Dream Journal Entry
> ...



I like your technique!

----------


## woblybil

Ok, I'm back..Lets straighten up  :tongue2: 

I got to try this to see if my stuff comes up..

No Avatar, I go fix!

----------


## RelaxAndDream

> Finally got Advanced i! I’ve been working on it all month!
> 
> *Spoiler* for _Dream Journal Entry_: 
> 
> 
> 
> I become lucid and remember the task, “Condense a color into a liquid, and drink it. Report the taste.” I look around for a good color to use. The walls are a deep red and I think about using that before I see a dark green Christmas ornament. 
> I pick it up and throw it on the ground, smashing it into pieces. I sit next to it and use my hands to further pulverize it (it’s not sharp at all) until it’s a fine dust. I turn to a DC and ask them to get me a cup. They walk away, but I decide not to wait. I turn to my other side and see a DC holding a small cup. I take it and put the ornament powder inside. I will it to become liquid and drink it. Some of it is still powdery, but there are liquid parts. It’s sickly sweet and I don’t enjoy it at all.
> Dream Journal Entry
> ...



Really a very cool approach. One can see you tried more then one time and refined the way you did it. Congratulations and thanks for sharing :-) 





> Ok, I'm back..Lets straighten up 
> 
> I got to try this to see if my stuff comes up..
> 
> No Avatar, I go fix!



Yay man nice to see you back! Where have you been? I linger around but my motivation for totms was quite low the last months... Maybe it will change next month... I hope to be honest. Welcome back!

----------


## woblybil

Where are the August Tasks?

Well, That Avatar sucks  ::yddd::

----------


## dolphin

Here's a link to the August tasks: https://www.dreamviews.com/tasks-mon...st-2018-a.html

----------


## woblybil

> Here's a link to the August tasks: https://www.dreamviews.com/tasks-mon...st-2018-a.html



got it, Thanks.

----------

